# Tax credit - spouse visa?



## GOHO (Jul 25, 2013)

Hiiiiiiiii again


Another fast question please!

I am worrying about one thing that i couldn't understand and it's about the tax credit, so please help me and clarify this for me if you can: My question is, if my wife is recieving tax credit before we apply, would that affect our application for the settlement visa in any negative way? If So how long does she need to not be receiving the tax credit before we can apply for the visa ? I seriously couldn't find any answer for that question anywhere, so am hoping that you can help me with it. 

P.S: my wife satisfies the threshold for income .

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Warif (Mar 27, 2013)

In order to save govt funds people take in form of tax credit,jobless funds and council home ukba impose new rules for immigration.
In my thinking it should be a negative impact on your spouse visa.


----------



## GOHO (Jul 25, 2013)

But as far as i know ukba is concerned with the applicant and to not have any recourse to public funds in the future, my wife meet the threshold income of the 18600 and that is what matters regarding the financial requirment, so how would it matter if she is still in recieve of tax credit or not? the ukba says that there's nothing against the british citizen claiming any benefit that they are entitled to on their own right, isn't this true ?


----------



## Warif (Mar 27, 2013)

Please mention it is child tax credit or working tax credit?


----------



## GOHO (Jul 25, 2013)

Sorry Warif, i was speaking about working tax credit!

I know it seems confusing a bit why my wife would receive working tax credit if she earn 18600 but am assuming she was still in recieve cause that doesn't change until the p60 is issued after every financial year?


----------



## Warif (Mar 27, 2013)

GOHO said:


> Sorry Warif, i was speaking about working tax credit!
> 
> I know it seems confusing a bit why my wife would receive working tax credit if she earn 18600 but am assuming she was still in recieve cause that doesn't change until the p60 is issued after every financial year?


Working tax credit is only for those who lives on low income.
It is serious problem ukba may think that your wife is comiting fraud.it is illegal to receive working tax credit if you earning enough.It is your wife duty to inform HMRC that she is working and receiving enough money.It has nothing to do with p60,one should have to inform HMRC when working status change.


----------



## GOHO (Jul 25, 2013)

Ok and thank you so much for the explanation warif


----------



## Warif (Mar 27, 2013)

GOHO said:


> Ok and thank you so much for the explanation warif


In my opinion it is best for you to first talk with professional solicitor.He will give you plenty of legal information and way to get rid of this problem.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If she is receiving WTC legitimately, having informed the tax credit office that she is married to an immigrant who has no recourse to public funds, then it's fine. Normally a couple whose joint income (minus some deductions) comes to more than around £18,000 aren't eligible for WTC, but that limit may be higher if they have children or are disabled. Exact calculation can be complicated but you may use a calculator on HMRC for a rough estimate. Remember Home Office may check with tax credit office about your entitlement, so beware.


----------



## GOHO (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you so much Joppa for ur explanation 

Of course she is receiving WTC legitimately, She have a daughter so maybe that's why she was receiving more WTC. Am still in Tunisia so i don't understand or think her WTC can be affected by me, I know that once am in the UK with my wife she can still recieve the WTC but lower amount cause am subject to immigration status, she even tried with the calculator and it said that even when am there she will be still entiled for about 150ish pounds.
For us this is not a problem at all, my wife is earning enough and we won't need any benefit, all what matters for us is :

While applying for the spouse visa, can the fact that my wife was claiming WTC affect our application? in other words is there a rule/law stating that the sponsor should NOT be recieving WTC? 

Thank you so much for all your help everyone 
Am So grateful I discovered this Forum:clap2:


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As long as she tells the tax credit office that you are joining her, you will be fine.


----------

